
Webpack from Nothing  Minimizing Pain While Learning Why Things Work - tim_sw
https://what-problem-does-it-solve.com/webpack/index.html
======
swsieber
On page 2:

"This is part of JavaScript's culture—each new problem in your development
environment is viewed as a chance to invent a solution from first principles
and no particular opinion on this is viewed as canonical or idiomatic. This
means we'll be spending a lot of time in documentation and a lot of time
making decisions that have nothing to do with our users or the problems we're
trying to solve for them."

